# jello good for cartilage???



## RCfootball87 (Dec 10, 2002)

when i mentioned to my brother in law that my knees hurt he said that jello(mainly gelatin) can be good for cartilage, like in the knees. this would be good cause knees are obviously essential for pretty much any workout using your legs. anyway else heard anything about this?


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

How about Joint Fuel supplement??  Every try that?  It's by Twinlab.  Maybe w8, DP or Gopro has more on the jelly theory.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 16, 2002)

thanks ill read up on it.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 23, 2002)

I once read a study that showed a decrease in bone breakdown in women with osteoporosis and a small pain reduction ..

Now if I could just find the link ..


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jello is good*

Written by: Will_Brink







As strange as it might seem, the main ingredient (gelatin) in good old Jello might be just what the doctor ordered for painful joints. Gelatin has been market world wide for many years as a food and as a supplement. Gelatin is made from animal collagen. In all animals-including man- collagen is an essential structural protein that forms an important part of bones, tendons, and connective tissues. It is a tough insoluble protein that is essential for keeping the many cells and tissues of the body together. Gelatin contains an exceptionally high content of two amino acids which play an important part in collagen formation, namely proline and glycine. In fact, it takes 43 grams of dried egg whites or 35 grams of dried non fat milk or 89 grams of lean beef to equal the amount of proline in just 10 grams of hydrolyzed gelatin. Though the body can form these two amino acids on its own, it has been suggested that under certain conditions the rate of synthesis may be insufficient to provide essential body requirements and degradation can exceed synthetic processes (i.e. there is a steady loss of body collagen). The intake of hydrolyzed gelatin appears to be an alternative route to getting chondrocytes (cartilage producing cells) and osteoblasts (bone forming cells) of the body sufficient amounts of these important amino acids for making structural proteins. Although chondrocytes are critical for collagen formation, their number is limited and their ability to form this much needed protein is influenced by heredity, age, physical activity (too little or too much), injury, and availability of nutrients. 

Although bone metabolism is quite complex and not fully understood, there is a growing number of studies showing the intake of just ten grams per day of hydrolyzed gelatin is effective in greatly reducing pain, improving mobility and overall bone/cartilage health. Several randomized, double-blinded, crossover trials have shown improvements in symptoms related to joint pain (Adem et. al. Therapiewoche, 1991). The people at Knox (the Jello people) have made a product specifically for bone health and joints called NutraJoint. It contains hydrolyzed gelatin, calcium , and vitamin C. Calcium is of obvious importance to bone health and vitamin C is an essential and limiting nutrient for connective tissue formation. NutraJoint is cheap, has no side effects, and tastes good. I recommend one packet mixed with OJ with breakfast for people suffering from joint pain.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 16, 2005)

the thread is back from the dead.


----------



## j rizz (Jan 16, 2005)

so it would be okay to add fat/sugar free jello to a bulking diet??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> so it would be okay to add fat/sugar free jello to a bulking diet??


Sure!! It is even ok to add (in limited amounts) to weight loss diets! 

Just don't go overboard (artificial sugars in it...).


----------

